# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  به خاطر نصب sql  چند روزه گیج گیج می خورم کمک کنید ..

## آینار

سلام
من برای نصب sql 2000 به مشکل برخورد کردم یعنی با اینکه msde  را هم نصب می کنم باز data source   های dts  کامل نیست ویندوزم xp , اگه کمکم کنید ممنون می شم

----------


## هاجر

سلام 
منم همین اشکالا رو دارم تورو خدا یکی کمک کنههههههههه.  :گیج:   :(

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

کدام نگارش اس کیوال سرور را روی ویندوز XP  نصب کردید؟ (فقط نگارش Personal برای کار برنامه نویسی روی این سیستم توصیه می شود. بقیه نگارش ها فقط در حالت کلاینت نصب می شوند.)

----------


## آینار

> منم همین اشکالا رو دارم تورو خدا یکی کمک کنههههههههه


من مشکلم را با نصب مجدد ویندوز حل کردم البته اوراکل را هم روی سیستمم نصب کردم بعد MSDE را نصب کردم و بعد نسخه Personal Edition  را نصب کردم البته نفهمیدم به خاطری که اوراکل را نصب کردم data source های اون کامل شد یا مشکل از ویندوز بود

----------


## هاجر

سلام
بببخشید من ویندوزم 2000 هست . اصلا هیچ کدوم از پرسنال یا سه تای دیگه نصب نمی شه قبلا در یک موضوع جدید عنوان کدره وبدم مشکلم ور اما متاسفانه جوابی نگرفتم و به همان شکل موند هراز گاهی اقدام به نصب می کنم اما متاسفانه جوابی نمی گیرم .
توروخدا جواب بدیدددددددددددددد خواهش می کنم .  :(

----------


## هاجر

ببخشید یادم رفت بگم من ویندوزم دوباره نصب کردم اما بازم نشد. :(

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

چه خطایی می ده؟ در کدوم قسمت خطا می ده؟
بیشتر توضیح بدی جواب بهتر می گیری.

----------


## هاجر

من اس کیو ال سرور را نصب می کنم در موقع نصب تمامی مراحل ان به خوبی طی می شود اما متاسفانه بعد از اتمام نصب قستم دیتابیس آن اصلا باز نمی شود و کلا اس کیو ال نصب شده غیر قابل اجرا می باشد . 
از سی دی ها هم نمی تواند باشد چون سه سی دی شرکتهای مختلف را امتحان کرد ه ام در ضمن به خاطر این کار ویندوز سیستم را هم عوض کردم(بر اساس شیرینکاری دوستانم درایو اف رو هم از دست دادم همش مقاله های این سایت بود با چند برنامه کاربردی ) . 
به هر حال ممنون می شم اگه کمکم کنید . در موقع کانکت شدن این پیغام خطا رو بهم میده 
A connection could not be established to hajar. 
reason : SQL Server does not exist or access denied. 
connectionOpen(Connect()(.. 
please verfy SQL Server is running and check your SQl Server re registration properties (by right-clicking on the HAJAR node) and try again. 
HAJAR اسم سیستمم هست 
قسمت Administrative Tools > Services اصلا ایجاد نمیشه که بتونم از اون قسمت استارت کنم .
خواهشا یکی به دادم برسهههههههههه .
خدانگهدار

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

این مقاله رو مطالعه کنید:

http://www.is-ws.net/vahid/asp_net_f...sql_server.zip

----------


## toxi

سلام. اول جواب اون دوستمون رو بدم که گفت source های dts کامل نیست. این لیست تشکیل شده از :
Microsoft SQL Server™ 2000, Microsoft Access 2000, Oracle, dBase, Paradox; OLE DB connections to ODBC data sources; Microsoft Excel 2000 spreadsheet data; HTML sources; 
اینارو به طور پیش فرض داره. حلا جز اینا میتونی از provider های دیگه هم استفاده کنی در صورتی که دیتا اکسس کامپوننتشو داشته باشی. تمام دیتابیس های مشهور بعد از نصبشون ، میان provider ش رو هم نصب می کنن رو سیستمت که مثلا  به عنوان مثال بتونی  با ado بهشون وصل شی . حالا در هر صورت اگه میبینی لیست provider هات کم هستن برو آخرین نسخه ی Microsoft Data Access Components رو بگیر و نصب کن تا این لیست کامل شه. این MSDAC رو اگه از توی سایت میکروسافت بگیری بهتره چون آخرین نسخش هست در غیر اینصورت من پیشنهاد می کنم که از توی سی دی دلفی 2005 یا ویژوال استادیو دات نت MSDAC رو نصب کنی. ماله دلفی 2005 کامل تر هست.
در جواب هاجر هم باید بگم که چک کن ببین Service Manager  کارشو آغاز کرده ( start زده  ) یا نه. اگه بازم نشد ببین اسم سرورت رو درست دادی بهش یا نه. اگه به صورت localhost داری استفاده می کنی اسمه کامپوتر خودتو بده بهش یا از localhost استفاده کن. اگه بازم نشد برو سراغ یوزر و پسوردت. توصیه می کنم با query analyzer کارتو شرو کن و از windows authenctication استفاده کن. اگه وصل شد پس اشکال از یوزر و پسرودت بوده.

----------


## هاجر

سلام
ممنون از همگی خیلی هم تشکر مشکل من که حل شد دستتون درد نکنه .
خدانگهدار :flower:  :)

----------


## آینار

سلام
مرسی از همتون

----------


## محمد حسین صمدیان

من یکساله با نسخه Personal کار میکنم و به این مشکل بر نخوردم.
اگر نسخه Enterprise نصب کردید باید بگم روی کلاینت کار نمیکنه.
اگر نسخه Personal این مشکل رو داره در EM یک بار دیگه Registration با sa ایجاد کنید.

----------


## ehsan_882000

windows instaler 3.0 ro az site www.softpedia.com download konid va instal konid shayad hala bazam shayad movafagh beshid khodahafez

----------

